# Frog



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Found this lil guy in my smoker, and yes it was off.
I poked at him with a stick and the darn thing jumped on my beer!  
So i washed my beer and left him sitting on the table.
Seems he likes having his picture taken. You can almost see his smile.. LOL
--Hop


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work getting him to pose for you -- now if you just had a shot of him on the beer!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

We never used to have any green tree frogs until the past year or two. They are starting to show up way more often. Had one climb up onto my windshild a few weeks ago on the way to church. Had to pull over and find a safe new home for him. Great picture! 
I love their eyes.. Arlon


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Frogs are just cool*

Can you think of a better avatar for a member named "hop"?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Hop said:


> the darn thing jumped on my beer!
> So i washed my beer and left him sitting on the table.


Was it a Bud? Yo Louie I got a full one over here. 
Great pictures


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Yep, I think you caught him off guard in the first one but he is definitely posing in the 2nd one. Good pics !


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

From the look of him I guess you ate the rest of your beer. How do frogs get in smokers?

(I love the pics by the way!  )


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Thru the air vents most likely Koru. They are closest to the ground.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Was it a Bud? Yo Louie I got a full one over here.
> Great pictures


Hey if that beer WAS a Bud then it can't do nutin' but get better with a little frog sprinkle in it!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

ROFL! It wasn't a Bud-Wise-Errrr.

There were two of them and they crawled up under the cover on my smoker. 
One jumped as soon as i lifted off the cover, the other decided to jump inside the smoker when i opened the lid. The proceded to jump out of the smoker and landed on my unopened Miller lite. Lucky for him i hadnt poped the top. Had it been open i would have grabbed something other than a camera.. lol
We've had them all over the place this last year. I've found them under the hood 
of my truck.
Here's one last one that came out pretty good..
--Hop
P.S. My handle comes from my last name (Hopkins).
It has nothing to do with frogs. lol


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

2 cool nice pic


----------

